# 7 string gauge help



## ManBeast (Feb 14, 2007)

I have the 7 in B standard at the moment with the same string that came from the factory and need something thicker. In the future I might plan on Dropping A or A standard with better pups.

Would you suggest 10-52 with a 60, or 11-50 with a 60...or any other combination you like to use?

I plan on using DR strings because Ive had good luck with them.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 15, 2007)

If you're going to use a 50 or 52 as your E, then I'd recommend something more like a 70 for the low B.

Personally, I use 9, 11, 16, 26, 36, 46 and 60, tuned a semitone below concert pitch, and the bass strings all feel very balanced with those gauges.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 15, 2007)

Optimum String Gauge...nuff said!


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 15, 2007)

A .068 or a .070 is your best bet. Bass strings in either .065 or .070 might work well to. But bass strings are pricey.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2007)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Optimum String Gauge...nuff said!



+1. 10-52+60 makes pretty much no sense. I'd try 10's at first, maybe something like 10-13-17-26-36-49-64/66. Though be aware if you switch to strings like your tone will change dramatically. Whether thats a good thing will be up to you to decide.

Personally I use 10-46 and then either a 56,59 or 60 depending on the situation tuned to A standard.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Feb 15, 2007)

Is it a floyd or a hardtail?

If it's a floyd you can get bigger guages (like 11's or 12's) and then keep a 56 or 59 low B (and drop it to a). The bridge is floating and the tension is on the bridge, not each individual string. I use 10's, but tune standard B. I did A once on my UV and had 11-52 then a 59 for a low A and it was plenty tight.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 16, 2007)

It's all personal taste, but I use an Ernie Ball 7 string 10-56 set in B standard, but I'm finding the low B a little slack. 7 Dying Tree's has 10-52 with a 70 in A standard and that feels really good to me. I've got about 10 packs of strings to use up, then I'm going to the optimal string gauge option.


----------



## Nats (Feb 16, 2007)

i use d'addario 10-59 on my 7620 with drop A tuning. works great


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 16, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> It's all personal taste, but I use an Ernie Ball 7 string 10-56 set in B standard, but I'm finding the low B a little slack. 7 Dying Tree's has 10-52 with a 70 in A standard and that feels really good to me. I've got about 10 packs of strings to use up, then I'm going to the optimal string gauge option.



Now that's the ticket!!!


----------



## Hexer (Feb 16, 2007)

at the moment I use Elixirs baritone-set (14-68) plus a single 9 for B standard. I like the gauges pretty much but it sucks that my D-string is unwound (didnt think about that beforehand doh...)

befor I used D'Addario 10-52 plus a single 66. I think I will go back to this, but maybe with a 68 for the low B

I'd really like to check out DR strings, but I cant find anything heavier than 56 from them here (though their guy at musikmesse last year told me they make guitar strings up to 80)


----------



## thedownside (Feb 16, 2007)

Hexer said:


> at the moment I use Elixirs baritone-set (14-68) plus a single 9 for B standard. I like the gauges pretty much but it sucks that my D-string is unwound (didnt think about that beforehand doh...)
> 
> befor I used D'Addario 10-52 plus a single 66. I think I will go back to this, but maybe with a 68 for the low B
> 
> I'd really like to check out DR strings, but I cant find anything heavier than 56 from them here (though their guy at musikmesse last year told me they make guitar strings up to 80)



You could do what i used to, grab a set of the zakk boomers low set, and throw in a wound 26. tension should be about perfect across the board.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 16, 2007)

thedownside said:


> You could do what i used to, grab a set of the zakk boomers low set, and throw in a wound 26. tension should be about perfect across the board.



not a bad idea actually, I wonder if 70 would be a bit too heavy for me for B standard...... might actually try that

I plan to get a set of those anyway to get my Marathon 6-string into drop-A tuning


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 16, 2007)

ernie ball 11's with a 64 low B


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 16, 2007)

thedownside said:


> You could do what i used to, grab a set of the zakk boomers low set, and throw in a wound 26. tension should be about perfect across the board.



I use that set. Though, I throw in an 85 for good measure and tune it down to G.


----------



## thedownside (Feb 16, 2007)

Hexer said:


> not a bad idea actually, I wonder if 70 would be a bit too heavy for me for B standard...... might actually try that
> 
> I plan to get a set of those anyway to get my Marathon 6-string into drop-A tuning



i play mostly drap-a tuned 6's, and i use either the zakk lows but still throw in the wound 26 or is i got lighter for an axe i throw a wound 18. go with the wound for the forth string for sure though (2 un wound 4 wound) i find they dont intonate as well or sound as good with 3 and 3. depending on how tight you like the strings, i wouldnt think the 70 would be too much, there's not a whole lot of string tension difference between a and b i dont find.


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 16, 2007)

cadenhead said:


> I use that set. Though, I throw in an 85 for good measure and tune it down to G.



Man, you're crazy.  


I use 11-48 + 74 in Bb, its nearly perfect!


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 16, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Man, you're crazy.
> 
> 
> I use 11-48 + 74 in Bb, its nearly perfect!



Well, it's a good thing I had 2 high tension springs to go with the 3 normal ones for my trem, 5 regular ones weren't going to do the trick.


----------



## ManBeast (Feb 18, 2007)

went ahead and bought some ernie ball's 10-52 with a .70

Also got some DR 10-52's for the 6 string, been way too long since new strings.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 18, 2007)

thedownside said:


> i play mostly drap-a tuned 6's, and i use either the zakk lows but still throw in the wound 26 or is i got lighter for an axe i throw a wound 18. go with the wound for the forth string for sure though (2 un wound 4 wound) i find they dont intonate as well or sound as good with 3 and 3. depending on how tight you like the strings, i wouldnt think the 70 would be too much, there's not a whole lot of string tension difference between a and b i dont find.



ah, just realised that I'd have 11s with the Zakk lows. id rather have 10s max... I think I'll try going with D'Addario again, 10-52 + 68 this time


----------

